# Ex Easierloungin Members



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah that's too bad.

Well this is a nice and stable forum. A lot more members and casual/1st posters, but that's a good thing i think. 

So, make yourselves at home? maybe a common introductory Thread "EL ex-pats" or something


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

"Once again?"

I confess, I'm not up on my Easierloungin' lore, but is this a semi-regular occurrence?


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

I registered just to get in touch for the if/when EL can get another forum going. I consulted my magic 8 ball and it said next iteration will last at least 3 months... maybe without a narcissistic czar with an easily bruised ego.

I'd take it on, except my buttholio chaffs at all the posting of RUSH music videos.

Seriously though, I could probably cobble something together but I'm not brilliant at WP and don't want to overstep or over promise.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Maierapril said:


> Does anyone know what happened?



IMO, basically Canucker took over a forum that has a long history of barroom banter. Used his new power to over-moderate based upon his own personal preferences of how he wanted the forum to look, which was basically getting rid of the barroom banter. Pissed off long-time EL members by deleting their posts or moving them to new threads, and when they objected he banned them. Then got hurt feelings about being criticized by other members when he thought we should all shower him with praise. Locked registration so no one could join and disappeared, not logging in for months. When he finally did log in and saw that members were asking for registration to be opened up and admins added, or possibly let someone buy the site from him (before he takes his ball and goes home)... he did what I think everyone saw was coming and took his ball and went home.

Anyone can feel free to object, or give other opinions, but to me that's how it seemed to go down to me.

It's a shame.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Too bad I enjoyed the name calling and childish acting at times. 

Lots of good info and people. All EL'ers can come here and get their passwords and accounts stolen by hackers. Yippie!


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

ekb18c said:


> All EL'ers can come here and get their passwords and accounts stolen by hackers. Yippie!


Is this really a thing? The password requirements when I signed up were stricter than even my mobile banking app. If someone is actually hacking accounts it's got to be a vulnerability in the platform.

As an aside, the name calling and childish shit on EL can grind on ya if you take it too seriously and get your ego involved. But if you don't it could be really entertaining at times.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah there was a hack on vertical sports which is the umbrella company. All of thier forums were affected. 

So if people used the same passwords for this and thier banks then it could be problems.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

c.fuzzy said:


> Is this really a thing? The password requirements when I signed up were stricter than even my mobile banking app. If someone is actually hacking accounts it's got to be a vulnerability in the platform.
> 
> As an aside, the name calling and childish shit on EL can grind on ya if you take it too seriously and get your ego involved. But if you don't it could be really entertaining at times.


haha don't worry. Everyone went through the same recently. Some people complained... others didnt care. Then some simply could not manage the technology and had to create new accounts   

Ahh the internets.


----------



## PacEnDubya (Jun 30, 2016)

c.fuzzy said:


> I registered just to get in touch for the if/when EL can get another forum going. I consulted my magic 8 ball and it said next iteration will last at least 3 months... maybe without a narcissistic czar with an easily bruised ego.
> 
> I'd take it on, except my buttholio chaffs at all the posting of RUSH music videos.
> 
> Seriously though, I could probably cobble something together but I'm not brilliant at WP and don't want to overstep or over promise.


PAAALLEEEASE put something together. I miss EL 1.0 and 2.0....couldn't tolerate 3.0. Just registered here to find peeps...


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

What about an EL forum section?:embarrased1:


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

EL deserves to live on somehow. When C3 decided to pull the plug it seemed like there were a few people willing to do what Canucker did. He just jumped on it quicker, and everyone followed because it was there, and easy. Things got weird quick, and I assumed a lot of the long time posters just thought it was lame and hit the road. There were a few posts over on the DMQ group that made it sound like Canucker banned some of them before closing registration.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

what is the Easierloungin??


----------



## Jav Mil (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi, I seek some info for EL-down-again, and found this thread. Did somebody knows what happens
ps. I am Botio


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I liked lurking around Easyloungin 1+2, hopefully you guys can bring your board talks here, hopefully the 10 char pw with 1cap/sym/numbers won't scare you guys away.


----------



## geta (Jun 29, 2016)

Looks like im not the only one that joined here to find more EL'ers...



F1EA said:


> Yeah that's too bad.
> 
> Well this is a nice and stable forum. A lot more members and casual/1st posters, but that's a good thing i think.
> 
> So, make yourselves at home? maybe a common introductory Thread "EL ex-pats" or something


I've notised this "casual/1st posters" is a common thing here, but im sure there are also ppl with lots of knowledge as well.



PacEnDubya said:


> PAAALLEEEASE put something together. I miss EL 1.0 and 2.0....couldn't tolerate 3.0. Just registered here to find peeps...


For now we having this thread to stay connected... hopefully @c.fuzzy or someone else will manage to do something in the future...



bksdds said:


> What about an EL forum section?


i doubt we will get one here, but for now we can use this thread as a meeting point for all ex EL members.



Jav Mil said:


> Hi, I seek some info for EL-down-again, and found this thread. Did somebody knows what happens
> ps. I am Botio


Glad you found this thread Botio, for now thats what we got...


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

I register with my regular profile name. For now I cant navigate in this place, is have here -Capita thread- or -Vintage snowboard thread- ??


----------



## fubuki (Jun 1, 2015)

Glad I found this thread and hopefully we find a new home soon.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Botio said:


> I register with my regular profile name. For now I cant navigate in this place, is have here -Capita thread- or -Vintage snowboard thread- ??


we don't have a thread dedicated to Capita or vintage snowboards. Feel free to start one though, the variety would be great. We do have a couple of active members that are active in vintage snowboard collecting, but usually the extent of posting about it is some one-time poster asking for a value... 

and welcome to all the EL members, summer's slow around here, so feel free to liven it up! :hairy:


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Botio said:
> 
> 
> > I register with my regular profile name. For now I cant navigate in this place, is have here -Capita thread- or -Vintage snowboard thread- ??
> ...


Thanks @Deacon, I will check around.


----------



## MikeHoncho (Oct 14, 2014)

Soooo, Cuncker shut the site down??? I just figured he forgot to pay the lighting bill....


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

@Mikehoncho, Just want say HELLO?


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

MikeHoncho said:


> Soooo, Cuncker shut the site down??? I just figured he forgot to pay the lighting bill....


He showed up out of the blue the other day, and quickly told someone to go fuck themselves after they offered to take the helm. Couple hours later, poof. Sending you a PM.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I used to lurk on easyloungin, never signed up though. When I found easierloungin and tried to join, registration was closed. Wasn't really worth lurking easierloungin anyway. It was way less trafficked than old school EL. As you know...

I am here regularly though. Whether they like it or not.

I assume many ELers are familiar with DMQ/VST, if not check them out.


----------



## optionrider (Jul 1, 2016)

Also here from EL, was there since the BMB days. Its just sad that there is no home for hardcore snowboarders and industry people on the internet (not to say that there aren't plenty of hardcore snowboarders on this site). I miss the days when forums were full of shop guys, reps and pros. Hopefully someone can bring EL back.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

buggravy said:


> He showed up out of the blue the other day, and quickly told someone to go fuck themselves after they offered to take the helm. Couple hours later, poof. Sending you a PM.


Shit. That's lame.

At least he could have given someone the "keys to the site". It's not like he was paying rent or anything... geez.

Ah well, it's sunny and warm the least i'm thinking about is snow......
Hmmm not really. I've gone twice up to Mt Seymour to hike a bit and check out the scenery.


----------



## Muskrat (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks like I found everyone finally. I was real bummed when the site stopped showing up. I had just started posting more regularly trying to get some summer chatter up with fishing and biking. Sounds like I guessed correct and Canucker got butthurt and ran away with it? Had a bad feeling that may be the case from the start. 

As far as moving forward...Im game to rally again if someone gets a new home going. This seems to be attracting familiar faces in the mean time. Maybe a Facebook page to help get people together/a place to chat about new ideas?


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

Maybe you guys got to invite others what you have contact.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

optionrider said:


> Also here from EL, was there since the BMB days. Its just sad that there is no home for hardcore snowboarders and industry people on the internet (not to say that there aren't plenty of hardcore snowboarders on this site). I miss the days when forums were full of shop guys, reps and pros. Hopefully someone can bring EL back.


Truth. I do like this site too, but you can only take a limited number of, "which board is right for me?" and "looking for my first snowboard" threads before getting bored.

Plus the drama and shit talking was always fun


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I just ignore those questions about helping find a first boars. Seriously, how fucking hard is it. I uaually just scroll through active topics and go from there skipping what is of no use to me.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> I just ignore those questions about helping find a first boars. Seriously, how fucking hard is it. I uaually just scroll through active topics and go from there skipping what is of no use to me.


This. Qft.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Maierapril said:


> Truth. I do like this site too, but you can only take a limited number of, "which board is right for me?" and "looking for my first snowboard" threads before getting bored.
> 
> Plus the drama and shit talking was always fun


I was a little shocked at how many ppl came here asking about boards. Honestly if you want to avoid that it's easy to. Nobody makes you read stuff that is obviously a new poster.

I was also a little surprised when I joined EL for a minute right before it imploded and they seemed to enjoy picking on this forum and all the a$$hats over here who "can't ride" and all the noobs. 

Don't need drama and crap, also don't need yoga pants  

Lol :blahblah:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> I was a little shocked at how many ppl came here asking about boards. Honestly if you want to avoid that it's easy to. Nobody makes you read stuff that is obviously a new poster.
> 
> I was also a little surprised when I joined EL for a minute right before it imploded and they seemed to enjoy picking on this forum and all the a$$hats over here who "can't ride" and all the noobs.
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware that this forum was derided over at EL? Too many noobs, codgers and girls no doubt? I did lurk there for a bit before I started posting here but found the brobrah dudes a little off putting - probably because I was a noob (still am I guess).

I think you EL refugees should stay here and spread the gnar.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SNW_GHST (Jul 5, 2016)

Good to see some EL guys here.
Really disapointing that Canucker just pulled the plug. 
Sometimes the Trashtalk really was annoying. But it was not that bad. I think he just overreacted. 
Well i hope there will be EL4.0
Until then i´ll take this here... 
Cheers


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> I was a little shocked at how many ppl came here asking about boards. Honestly if you want to avoid that it's easy to. Nobody makes you read stuff that is obviously a new poster.
> 
> I was also a little surprised when I joined EL for a minute right before it imploded and they seemed to enjoy picking on this forum and all the a$$hats over here who "can't ride" and all the noobs.
> 
> ...



I was a member at EL too. For whatever reason some people over there got their panties in a bunch about info here, style, people. There was some created drama by some EL users that caused a bit of a headache here. Fortunately the person who instigated it is actually a nice guy and we worked it out just fine. After that, I don't recall any other cross forum issues. 

Lots of knowledgeable good riders on EL. A fair number of them have transitioned here obviously. 

One thing I am against is trying to create a forum based on how "I" or "we" want it. It just isn't going to happen. These things are their own animals. 

Sure we'll enforce some basic guidelines, but for the most part this is a free for all.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

A Facebook group has been created here --> https://www.facebook.com/groups/629364957211179/permalink/631310287016646/



buggravy said:


> He showed up out of the blue the other day, and quickly told someone to go fuck themselves after they offered to take the helm. Couple hours later, poof. Sending you a PM.


I didn't get the chance to read his reply. Did he not take kindly to my offer?



c.fuzzy said:


> Seriously though, I could probably cobble something together but I'm not brilliant at WP and don't want to overstep or over promise.


I've talked with a couple of other folks I know about setting another iteration up. If I do so I'm not going to be the only admin, so I'm going to give you a set of keys.




Maierapril said:


> Truth. I do like this site too, but you can only take a limited number of, "which board is right for me?" and "looking for my first snowboard" threads before getting bored.
> 
> Plus the drama and shit talking was always fun


My main beef with this site is that it's not run by or for snowboarders, it's another company (with shoddy security practices apparently) milking us.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

highme said:


> A Facebook group has been created here --> https://www.facebook.com/groups/629364957211179/permalink/631310287016646/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I actually got an email from Canucker when he shut it all down. Basically no one was donating or anything (not that he did anything to monetize the site either...) and a renewal of a few hundred was due and he said fuck it. No warning, nothing, just hastalavistababyhaveagoodone. So. Yup.

Hello all former ELers who are new here! It's not all bad. We'll just carve our niche and indoctrinate the majority of regular users here with the sort of gear whoring that EL was famous for (internally at least).

-Duffalo


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

What kind of hosting was he paying for that a site with that little traffic would cost "a few hundred" for any of it? I ran a significantly larger forum on my host for a few years and it never cost more than the $10 a month we paid for my hosting package.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

highme said:


> My main beef with this site is that it's not run by or for snowboarders, it's another company (with shoddy security practices apparently) milking us.



This is a valid observation. Yet something has to pay the bills and security issues aside, the support here has been way better than just about any other snowboard forum. People get shit fixed when there is a problem. Otherwise, they have left this site to our devices for the most part. 

But yes, it is not snowboarder owned.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

highme said:


> What kind of hosting was he paying for that a site with that little traffic would cost "a few hundred" for any of it? I ran a significantly larger forum on my host for a few years and it never cost more than the $10 a month we paid for my hosting package.


Noooooo idea. He said it was $320 USD due in August for hosting renewal and a domain renewal in November.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EastCoastToast said:


> We'll just carve our niche and indoctrinate the majority of regular users here with the sort of gear whoring that EL was famous for (internally at least).
> 
> -Duffalo


we're.... pretty good at this one already...>


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

EastCoastToast said:


> Noooooo idea. He said it was $320 USD due in August for hosting renewal and a domain renewal in November.


Not that I care to speculatively argue about unverifiable excuses but it doesn't add up to me. He didn't let the forum know that funds were needed to continue, the timing of his pulling the plug without notice speaks volumes, which was responding to an offer to buy the site from him since he had abandoned it. He told the member offering him money to go fuck himself. Ya know, if money is the issue, let us know or sell it and let someone else deal with the cost vs. just yaking it down without warning or a discussion.

And for reference my hosting account costs 1/3 that with unlimited bandwidth & domains, but assuming he's telling the truth he's getting bent over and double penetrated. 

Maybe he was calculating that cost using British pounds post Brexit.

Whatever. It's BS.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Deacon said:


> we're.... pretty good at this one already...>


No no no. You have no idea lol those guys are SERIOUS


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

highme said:


> A Facebook group has been created here -->


I don't facebook so hopefully someone will keep me intouch via smoke signals.




> I didn't get the chance to read his reply. Did he not take kindly to my offer?


He replied that he'd give you $100 to go fuck yourself. I responded that it was uncalled for and that all we're trying to do is pump life into the site after he locked registration and abandoned it. 5 minutes later the plug was pulled on the site.



> I've talked with a couple of other folks I know about setting another iteration up. If I do so I'm not going to be the only admin, so I'm going to give you a set of keys.


I've reached out to C3 about hopefully obtaining the original domain to have some sort of remnant of the original site to build upon. Haven't heard back yet... but if they do respond with something good, we'll figure out how to put it back in commission as a group. 



> My main beef with this site is that it's not run by or for snowboarders, it's another company (with shoddy security practices apparently) milking us.


My main beef with this site so far is I've been knee deep in typing replies only to have the site refresh and lose everything. Also keep having to log in to post a new reply. The functionality here so far is a bit maddening. 

Thanks to everyone here for welcoming us refugees in search of a new homeland.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

c.fuzzy said:


> EastCoastToast said:
> 
> 
> > Noooooo idea. He said it was $320 USD due in August for hosting renewal and a domain renewal in November.
> ...


I think the donate button was his only real mention. Never anything beyond that. 

Yeah the money seems a bit ridiculous. Don't know if he's being honest but if so yeesh. 

The pulling the plug without notice really pissed me off. Saw HighMe's post, but never Canucker's response. Surprised he got so pissy over the comment. He didn't log in for almost three months and I doubt he was logging in on a mod account either. Checked my email randomly that afternoon and there it was: easierloungin.com is closed. 

So much good information and conversation there is now dead because of one user's glass ego.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

c.fuzzy said:


> I don't facebook so hopefully someone will keep me intouch via smoke signals.


Will do.





> He replied that he'd give you $100 to go fuck yourself. I responded that it was uncalled for and that all we're trying to do is pump life into the site after he locked registration and abandoned it. 5 minutes later the plug was pulled on the site.


Bwahahahahaahaaaa what a fucking baby.





> I've reached out to C3 about hopefully obtaining the original domain to have some sort of remnant of the original site to build upon. Haven't heard back yet... but if they do respond with something good, we'll figure out how to put it back in commission as a group.


That's my biggest issue with moving forward with replacing it right now. A domain switch on an installed forum/wp site isn't too difficult, but I'd prefer to just go with easyloungin.com from the start.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

c.fuzzy said:


> My main beef with this site so far is I've been knee deep in typing replies only to have the site refresh and lose everything. *Also keep having to log in to post a new reply.* The functionality here so far is a bit maddening.
> .


This is not an issue I have nor have I heard complaints of. 

PM me with what you are using, browser, phone, etc and I will pass it along and see what tech comes up with.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

c.fuzzy said:


> Not that I care to speculatively argue about unverifiable excuses but it doesn't add up to me. He didn't let the forum know that funds were needed to continue, the timing of his pulling the plug without notice speaks volumes, which was responding to an offer to buy the site from him since he had abandoned it. He told the member offering him money to go fuck himself. Ya know, if money is the issue, let us know or sell it and let someone else deal with the cost vs. just yaking it down without warning or a discussion.
> 
> And for reference my hosting account costs 1/3 that with unlimited bandwidth & domains, but assuming he's telling the truth he's getting bent over and double penetrated.
> 
> ...


Something doesn't add up. I agree with you on this one. If money was the concern, there was plenty of members that would have been willing to chip in. I know that a lot of us offered to help defer costs when he first started the site. All he had to do was ask.


Might as well look into starting up EasiestLoungin.com


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

Aaaah fuck, I miss EL1, 219 pages Official Capita thread, pure gold for me, all guys that have patience with me and replying on my stupid posts, so much people who knows so much for snowboarding, really hope that everybody ho have contact with others from EL staying connected.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Some epic gear whore tech threads filled with knowledge on EL.
But moving forward--- someone go find spenser.
Summer is moving fast...


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

highme said:


> That's my biggest issue with moving forward with replacing it right now. A domain switch on an installed forum/wp site isn't too difficult, but I'd prefer to just go with easyloungin.com from the start.


I had considered that perhaps c3 didn't release the name because they didn't want to play favorites giving it to one person over others, but perhaps if we let them know there's a group of us working together they'll reconsider.

Otherwise I've played around with some different domain name versions and have an idea or two. But don't want to put them out there since I haven't registered any of them...

Also there's the option of just picking a new name all together. Fukk that EL curse.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

ffs...I can't even send a PM until I have 15 posts.

Y'all get ready to see a bunch of shit posts from me. Who wants to see me post ever board I own

one

at 

a 

time...


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Do it. There's a 'show us your quiver' thread somewhere.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PacEnDubya (Jun 30, 2016)

c.fuzzy said:


> I don't facebook so hopefully someone will keep me intouch via smoke signals.


Ditto.........


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

BFBF said:


> Some epic gear whore tech threads filled with knowledge on EL.
> But moving forward--- someone go find spenser.
> Summer is moving fast...


Spenser have instagram profile @spenserak


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

PacEnDubya said:


> Ditto.........


Perhaps enough of the EL crew ill join that some legit non NS board stoke/tech talk will ignite?(I own 2 NS decks along with almost every other brand with no axes to grind)


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Botio said:


> Spenser have instagram profile @spenserak


Hmm Someone reach out.
Need more EL members asap


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Deacon said:


> we're.... pretty good at this one already...>


You ain't seen nothing yet. Completely different league.


----------



## black bnr32 (Mar 7, 2016)

bitch move, canucker. bitch move.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet. Completely different league.


Well, let's see em then! :hairy:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Well, let's see em then! :hairy:


It would go right over the head of most people here...


----------



## optionrider (Jul 1, 2016)

Easy Loungers are the kind of people who post screen shots of the base of some board from an online video in "Next Year's Gear" threads in August.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

optionrider said:


> Easy Loungers are the kind of people who post screen shots of the base of some board from an online video in "Next Year's Gear" threads in August.


please bring this, it'll make me so happy. :nerd:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BFBF said:


> Some epic gear whore tech threads filled with knowledge on EL.
> But moving forward--- someone go find spenser.
> Summer is moving fast...





Deacon said:


> Well, let's see em then! :hairy:





SGboarder said:


> It would go right over the head of most people here...


Well... it's better if someone at least tries to explain, than just getting those I-have-no-clue-what-the-actual-answer-is-but-want-to-be-a-wise-ass "you're overthinking this, just ride" or "rider>board" answers. Maybe I understand it, and learn something helpful, maybe I don't; but there's a learning curve for everyone. So yeah, agree with Deacon: let's see em. I look forward to read some tech talk.

Hope, there are some hardboot splitboarders among you guys too :hope:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

neni said:


> Well... it's better if someone at least tries to explain, than just getting those I-have-no-clue-what-the-actual-answer-is-but-want-to-be-a-wise-ass "you're overthinking this, just ride" or "rider>board" answers. Maybe I understand it, and learn something helpful, maybe I don't; but there's a learning curve for everyone. So yeah, agree with Deacon: let's see em. I look forward to read some tech talk.
> 
> Hope, there are some hardboot splitboarders among you guys too :hope:


Slightly missing the point.

Let me explain: The typical EL gear whoring is more about 'fashion', the latest trends, color schemes etc rather than gear tech. As optionrider mentioned, the discussions are mostly about what board with what color scheme Rider X will promote next year, with lots of speculation and chatter based on instagram pix by the team riders, previews of the snowboard movies etc

Tech is only a very small aspect of it. Frankly, even the tech discussions on this forum are completely overblown - the trivial details debated are mostly for mental masturbation and make little difference in how the gear actually rides.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Slightly missing the point.
> 
> Let me explain: The typical EL gear whoring is more about 'fashion', the latest trends, color schemes etc rather than gear tech. As optionrider mentioned, the discussions are mostly about what board with what color scheme Rider X will promote next year, with lots of speculation and chatter based on instagram pix by the team riders, previews of the snowboard movies etc.


Yeah fuck that shit.



SGboarder said:


> Tech is only a very small aspect of it. Frankly, even the tech discussions on this forum are completely overblown - the trivial details debated are mostly for mental masturbation and make little difference in how the gear actually rides.


Excuse me. What?


Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## geta (Jun 29, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Don't need drama and crap, also don't need yoga pants


Show us what you made of, coz its all about Yoga pants (drama and crabs) 




BFBF said:


> Some epic gear whore tech threads filled with knowledge on EL.
> But moving forward--- someone go find spenser.
> Summer is moving fast...


The situation that Canucker create sucks balls, finally we had it going and once again we lost everything, this time without any warnings! what a waste of a good knowledge… in the name of his fuck’d up EGO!

Slowly, more and more EL refugees finding their way into this forum, but i hope some of the old members will show their faces (and their gear whore knowledge) as well before the snow shows up, something that a bit missing here…

For the one's of you ( @highme, @EastCoastToast, @c.fuzzy) that trying to recreate EL once again, i really hope you will manage to pull something up!
till then, we should try ’n find our corner in this forum…


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> Slightly missing the point.


Easily done, since this is the first that "The Point" has been explained….



SGboarder said:


> ….Let me explain: *The typical EL gear whoring is more about 'fashion', the latest trends, color schemes etc rather than gear tech*. As optionrider mentioned, the discussions are mostly about what board with what color scheme Rider X will promote next year, with lots of speculation and chatter based on instagram pix by the team riders, previews of the snowboard movies etc….


So wait,… While these EL refugees are ragging this site for too many "What board should I get" threads,...? 

Their lost and laboriously lamented Uber knowledgable, gear threads revolve around "Does my Boards base color clash with my bindings????" :blink: :WTF:

:rofl3: :rofl3: :rofl3: :rofl3: :rofl3:
>


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Slightly missing the point.
> 
> Let me explain: The typical EL gear whoring is more about 'fashion', the latest trends, color schemes etc rather than gear tech. As optionrider mentioned, the discussions are mostly about what board with what color scheme Rider X will promote next year, with lots of speculation and chatter based on instagram pix by the team riders, previews of the snowboard movies etc
> 
> Tech is only a very small aspect of it. Frankly, even the tech discussions on this forum are completely overblown - the trivial details debated are mostly for mental masturbation and make little difference in how the gear actually rides.


...what are you talking about?

Mental masturbation? Doc??

This is a complete misrepresentation of EL. Far from reality.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

EastCoastToast said:


> ...what are you talking about?
> 
> Mental masturbation? Doc??
> 
> This is a complete misrepresentation of EL. Far from reality.


Not describing EL as a whole. Specifically talking about the gear whoring aspect - people were more concerned about the design of the next Union/Onion release or whether their Lib/Burton board had 3 or 4mm camber than how the stuff actually rode. Nothing wrong with that, be proud to be a nerd :grin:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Read it again. This forum. As in this forum as opposed to that forum. Where would any of us be without masturbation, mental or otherwise?

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

c.fuzzy said:


> ffs...I can't even send a PM until I have 15 posts.
> 
> Y'all get ready to see a bunch of shit posts from me. Who wants to see me post ever board I own
> 
> ...


Darrrr! Forgot about some of the new requirements. I sent you a PM. I believe you can respond to one you have received. If not, complain here.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

geta said:


> Show us what you made of, coz its all about Yoga pants (drama and crabs)
> 
> 
> 
> …


Just to address this quickly... Two years ago or so we used yoga pants pics to combat trolling, it quickly got out of control and rather nsfw, and more importantly, uncomfortable for many of our female members... Many of whom left. We agreed to a ban of that behavior in general forum use. (There's an nsfw thread or two in the VIP section if you need to use the forum to see bewbs). At any rate, the ban has been great... Female participation is up, which most of us appreciate. I've, as others have, have noticed the return of occasional use of yoga pants in general threads, and I'm really hoping the mods squash it before we run off our new and remaining women members. 

Especially since it seems to really only be one member doing it.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Read it again. This forum. As in this forum as opposed to that forum.


Where did it say that?



Snow Hound said:


> Where would any of us be without masturbation, mental or otherwise?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Not gonna argue on that lol 0


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Frankly, even the tech discussions on this forum are completely overblown - the trivial details debated are mostly for mental masturbation and make little difference in how the gear actually rides.


So many sticks. So many ends. Maybe I should concentrated on work instead of the internets. 

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Not describing EL as a whole. Specifically talking about the gear whoring aspect - people were more concerned about the design of the next Union/Onion release or whether their Lib/Burton board had 3 or 4mm camber than how the stuff actually rode. Nothing wrong with that, be proud to be a nerd :grin:


There was that, yes, but there was plenty talk of the nuances of sidecuts, running lengths, core types, additives, etc and how they affect a board's ride. 

I think LargeHuman's (former design lead at Smokin' snowboards) threads on EL 2.0 and 3.0 are great examples of this. There was just as much "tech" talk as "fashion/design", if not more so, on EL.

Of course the great Gear Whore thread contained a lot of the "fashion/design" talk. As well as lamenting at lack of unlimited funds for snowboarding lol


----------



## Sparta (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey fellas. Good to see some of you here. It is about time for me to start buying way too much snowboarding shit again.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Deacon said:


> At any rate, the ban has been great... Female participation is up, which most of us appreciate.


Not trying to brag, but EL had a female member once.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

EastCoastToast said:


> There was that, yes, but there was plenty talk of the nuances of sidecuts, running lengths, core types, additives, etc and how they affect a board's ride.
> 
> I think LargeHuman's (former design lead at Smokin' snowboards) threads on EL 2.0 and 3.0 are great examples of this. There was just as much "tech" talk as "fashion/design", if not more so, on EL.
> 
> Of course the great Gear Whore thread contained a lot of the "fashion/design" talk. As well as lamenting at lack of unlimited funds for snowboarding lol


Seemed like a complete nerding out on tech to me too... but if there was less than other forums, maybe that's due to guys needing less hand-holding on basics. IMO ELers seemed to focus more on things like sidecut radius and waist width, than base materials and how to wax a board. Or guys going on and on about minute changes to the cut and fit of outerwear bands.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

c.fuzzy said:


> Not trying to brag, but EL had a female member once.


Probably was a dude.........pretending...........


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

EastCoastToast said:


> There was that, yes, but there was plenty talk of the nuances of sidecuts, running lengths, core types, additives, etc and how they affect a board's ride.
> 
> I think LargeHuman's (former design lead at Smokin' snowboards) threads on EL 2.0 and 3.0 are great examples of this. There was just as much "tech" talk as "fashion/design", if not more so, on EL.
> 
> Of course the great Gear Whore thread contained a lot of the "fashion/design" talk. As well as lamenting at lack of unlimited funds for snowboarding lol





chomps1211 said:


> Easily done, since this is the first that "The Point" has been explained….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not disputing that there was/is a healthy focus on aesthetics on EL, but it wasn't form over function by any means. 

When a good number of forum members have probably 10+ boards at any given time and maybe get an average of 2 or 3 new boards a year, not to mention bindings & such... it's easier to understand how they might focus a bit on how shit goes together, because they can. Not because matching their overnight bag to their flip flops was the most important.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> Probably was a dude.........pretending...........


You Really Think Someone Would Do That? Just Go On the Internet and Tell Lies?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nah not really gear whoring for the sake of fashion. More like gear whoring for the sake of having moar snowboards... also far less concern with minute meaningless details from the majority of the guys, and more of a try it and see if it works for me kind of attitude...... 

Anyways... Who cares. Sliding on snow is fun.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Just to address this quickly... Two years ago or so we used yoga pants pics to combat trolling, it quickly got out of control and rather nsfw, and more importantly, uncomfortable for many of our female members... Many of whom left.


To be fair,.. I'm not aware of any female members that left over that. Yes, there were some who brought their concerns to the attention of the mods,.. And I received a very polite email asking me to "knock it the fuck off!"  :laugh: >

Seriously,.. Most of the females that come here seem to be "One & Done-ers! (As in, here for a season & gone!). With the YP threads, Several members were asked to tone it down, which we did! (...for the most part!) 0 > That seemed to quell the discomfort surrounding that issue. 

More pertinent to that issue at the time, was the huge influx of spammers & trolls causing trouble. Some of whom were actually Cyber stalking a few of our female members. So,... That along with the _EXTREMELY_ vulgar, (...and often quite clever if I do say so myself!)   verbal abuse & flaming that many of us spewed at those spammers, trolls and easily offended, delicate little "Nancy Boyz,..." I'm reasonably certain that was by far a much bigger contributing factor to the few female departures that occurred at the time! :shrug:



....then again, maybe they were just better @ "Having a Life" than the resta us here!! :laugh: lol


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Probably was a dude.........pretending...........





c.fuzzy said:


> You Really Think Someone Would Do That? Just Go On the Internet and Tell Lies?


The internet isn't just some Wild West full of anonymous users that can do and say what they want with little repercussion. This is the internet for God's sake! There is accountability and identity awareness for all users everywhere!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

EastCoastToast said:


> The internet isn't just some Wild West full of anonymous users that can do and say what they want with little repercussion. This is the internet for God's sake! There is accountability and identity awareness for all users everywhere!


QFT,...! Just ask the NSA!!! :laugh: :rofl3:





-edit-
....Or Hillary! :laugh:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

EastCoastToast said:


> There was that, yes, but there was plenty talk of the nuances of sidecuts, running lengths, core types, additives, etc and how they affect a board's ride.
> 
> I think LargeHuman's (former design lead at Smokin' snowboards) threads on EL 2.0 and 3.0 are great examples of this. There was just as much "tech" talk as "fashion/design", if not more so, on EL.
> 
> Of course the great Gear Whore thread contained a lot of the "fashion/design" talk. As well as lamenting at lack of unlimited funds for snowboarding lol


LargeHuman's thread was the exception to the general tone of the EL discussions, as in that it actually focused on some of the technical specs and how those influence the ride (although it mostly ignored different camber profiles).



c.fuzzy said:


> Seemed like a complete nerding out on tech to me too... but if there was less than other forums, maybe that's due to guys needing less hand-holding on basics. IMO ELers seemed to focus more on things like sidecut radius and waist width, than base materials and how to wax a board. Or guys going on and on about minute changes to the cut and fit of outerwear bands.


^^^ Exactly!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Probably was a dude.........pretending...........


I wouldnt doubt it if that happens here on SBF.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Nah not really gear whoring for the sake of fashion. More like gear whoring for the sake of having moar snowboards... also far less concern with minute meaningless details from the majority of the guys, and more of a try it and see if it works for me kind of attitude......
> 
> Anyways... Who cares. Sliding on snow is fun.



You can never, EVER have too many boards......:wink:

E V E R ...


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

BFBF said:


> You can never, EVER have too many boards......:wink:
> 
> E V E R ...


Words to eventually die by, because I'll be broke and won't be able to afford sustenance or shelter.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

EastCoastToast said:


> Words to eventually die by, because I'll be broke and won't be able to afford sustenance or shelter.


The box that your new boards come in can help provide shelter and last time I checked, you can eat those boxes too.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Maierapril said:


> The box that your new boards come in can help provide shelter and last time I checked, you can eat those boxes too.


You can also use the box to build a fire for warmth and cooking.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

I feeling like a complete teenage schoolgirl when I "like" a comment.

And by that I mean I feel really pretty.

I'm so pretty.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Maierapril said:


> The box that your new boards come in can help provide shelter and last time I checked, you can eat those boxes too.


Kill some animals and line it with fur.


It's just an idea. Why are you all looking at me like that?


----------



## Sparta (Jun 25, 2015)

Me and my wife just started planning our trip to Japan over NYE. Going to do all the good spots but take 3 days for Niseko. My main planning concern is which boards I take...

Thinking the Skipjack '52 and the Korua Apollo.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

EastCoastToast said:


> There was that, yes, but there was plenty talk of the nuances of sidecuts, running lengths, core types, additives, etc and how they affect a board's ride.
> 
> I think LargeHuman's (former design lead at Smokin' snowboards) threads on EL 2.0 and 3.0 are great examples of this. There was just as much "tech" talk as "fashion/design", if not more so, on EL.
> 
> Of course the great Gear Whore thread contained a lot of the "fashion/design" talk. As well as lamenting at lack of unlimited funds for snowboarding lol


From someone who has spent time on both sites I feel like the average EL regular simply buys more gear than the average guy over here and is thus a bit more knowledgeable. I think that along with the more open ended format lead to more nuanced conversations on both tech and fashion as well as general banter. Plus dudes like spenser just have an insane ability for describing the way a snowboard rides. 

SBF has some great content but it gets cluttered with a lot of one and done posters that create some really stupid discussions. I hope EL finds a new home but in the meantime there's reason you guys can't start some more threads over here (think 'The XEL Capita thread) and keep the vibe going.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Sparta said:


> Me and my wife just started planning our trip to Japan over NYE. Going to do all the good spots but take 3 days for Niseko. My main planning concern is which boards I take...
> 
> Thinking the Skipjack '52 and the Korua Apollo.


You might as well start some :
"official family tree" type threads -- 
I know they have sub threads somewhere by brand but nobody pays attention.
Alot of the EL crew is here and we'll whore it out big time


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Brewtown said:


> From someone who has spent time on both sites I feel like the average EL regular simply buys more gear than the average guy over here and is thus a bit more knowledgeable. I think that along with the more open ended format lead to more nuanced conversations on both tech and fashion as well as general banter. Plus dudes like spenser just have an insane ability for describing the way a snowboard rides.
> 
> SBF has some great content but it gets cluttered with a lot of one and done posters that create some really stupid discussions. I hope EL finds a new home but in the meantime there's reason you guys can't start some more threads over here (think 'The XEL Capita thread) and keep the vibe going.


Yah start em all...We're all here
>


----------



## black bnr32 (Mar 7, 2016)

when do i get to post links?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

black bnr32 said:


> when do i get to post links?


I think it's something like 5 posts. Not high, anyway.


----------



## optionrider (Jul 1, 2016)

This thread is hilarious, putting into words what the differences are between EL/BMB and this place. So true... But yeah things may start to look a lot more like EL these days with all of us around.


----------



## geta (Jun 29, 2016)

Sparta said:


> Me and my wife just started planning our trip to Japan over NYE. Going to do all the good spots but take 3 days for Niseko. My main planning concern is which boards I take...
> 
> Thinking the Skipjack '52 and the Korua Apollo.


What else in your disposal?


----------



## geta (Jun 29, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Just to address this quickly... Two years ago or so we used yoga pants pics to combat trolling, it quickly got out of control and rather nsfw, and more importantly, uncomfortable for many of our female members... Many of whom left. We agreed to a ban of that behavior in general forum use. (There's an nsfw thread or two in the VIP section if you need to use the forum to see bewbs). At any rate, the ban has been great... Female participation is up, which most of us appreciate. I've, as others have, have noticed the return of occasional use of yoga pants in general threads, and I'm really hoping the mods squash it before we run off our new and remaining women members.
> 
> Especially since it seems to really only be one member doing it.


Dont know what issues you had here couple years ago, but its belong to the past.
Its a great way to kill some time till the snow shows up, and there's nothing better then Yoga pants (and Pizza) to show off your sidecut and your tight radius in the summer >
PS- If some of the regularly lady members here having problems with it, they can take it off :hairy:
PS2 - To keep it equal, the guys can participate as well... :eyetwitch2:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, that's not really how it works. You're right though, it _does_ belong in the past. Hopefully we've evolved, but it's the internetz, and there's new group-think misogynists joining daily.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

geta said:


> Dont know what issues you had here couple years ago, but its belong to the past.
> Its a great way to kill some time till the snow shows up, and there's nothing better then Yoga pants (and Pizza) to show off your sidecut and your tight radius in the summer >
> PS- If some of the regularly lady members here having problems with it, they can take it off :hairy:
> PS2 - To keep it equal, the guys can participate as well... :eyetwitch2:


Yeah well, actually it was one female member who started the complain (she disappeared meanwhile) about the yp, and it was not so much "an occasional yp" thing which caused problems, but the entire wave which was following. At some point, there were yp everywhere, soon new joining morons - not getting the original point of the troll defending idea begind it - tried to one up eachother, so after yp there were boobs n asses in every thread (followed by porn followed by stuff for which you go to jail in my country). At that point, plenty of male veterans voted for a ban of the "gateway drug" cos nobody dared to open the browser anymore if not hidden in a dark lonely corner... 

Anyway, I'm sure, if you ask google, it'll be helpful to assist whith your quest to kill time with yp.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

geta said:


> PS2 - To keep it equal, the guys can participate as well... :eyetwitch2:


Did someone say Yoga Pants?





































Enjoy!


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Did someone say Yoga Pants?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo, the post your quiver thread is elsewhere


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

c.fuzzy said:


> yo, the post your quiver thread is elsewhere


So is your mom.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So is your mom.


Your basement?

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Just to address this quickly... Two years ago or so we used yoga pants pics to combat trolling, it quickly got out of control and rather nsfw, and more importantly, uncomfortable for many of our female members... Many of whom left. We agreed to a ban of that behavior in general forum use. (There's an nsfw thread or two in the VIP section if you need to use the forum to see bewbs). At any rate, the ban has been great... Female participation is up, which most of us appreciate. I've, as others have, have noticed the return of occasional use of yoga pants in general threads, and I'm really hoping the mods squash it before we run off our new and remaining women members.
> 
> Especially since it seems to really only be one member doing it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

c.fuzzy said:


> yo, the post your quiver thread is elsewhere





BurtonAvenger said:


> *So is your mom*.





Snow Hound said:


> Your basement?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


lol
Now_*this*_ feels familiar! :laugh:

Like coming home! (...literally! My family is psycho!  ) :rofl3:


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

burtonavenger said:


> so is your mom.


oh snap!!!


----------



## optionrider (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh, so this is where elsnowboardo went...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Your basement?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


in the kitchen more likely making a fresh batch of meth pancakes for the breck summer crew


----------



## geta (Jun 29, 2016)

neni said:


> Yeah well, actually it was one female member who started the complain (she disappeared meanwhile) about the yp, and it was not so much "an occasional yp" thing which caused problems, but the entire wave which was following. At some point, there were yp everywhere, soon new joining morons - not getting the original point of the troll defending idea begind it - tried to one up eachother, so after yp there were boobs n asses in every thread (followed by porn followed by stuff for which you go to jail in my country). At that point, plenty of male veterans voted for a ban of the "gateway drug" cos nobody dared to open the browser anymore if not hidden in a dark lonely corner...
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure, if you ask google, it'll be helpful to assist whith your quest to kill time with yp.


Thats nasty! in that case, lets focus on Pizza and snowflakes :hairy:


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

optionrider said:


> Oh, so this is where elsnowboardo went...


He's been here for a while, but now it seems like he just comes here to troll once a month, sucks between the bull he usually had pretty good input


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

geta said:


> Thats nasty! *in that case, lets focus on Pizza and snowflakes * :hairy:


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

My favorite pizza is peeps pizza.


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay. Looks like I found our next home now, too. For the record: I never felt like the gear whoring had much to do with "fashion" shit - and there was tons of info over the years (EL 1.0 hosted by Porters, 2.0 hosted by C3, and finally EL 3.0 hosted by Canucker) on all kinds of questions about tech details, performance, etc. Also: there were ladies. Jen24, Sodder, Tidbit, and a bunch of others were around back in the Porters/EL 1.0 days. Sadder was actually one of the more active mods there for a bit. It's a shame that people like Dave99, Spenser, or Doc aren't around. They were there LONG before I was.

I always felt like the true value of the gear whoring at EL was that so many people had access to small brands or "next year's gear" so early. That shared knowledge helped a lot of people find alternatives to the widely-available stuff or helped them know that a favorite company would potentially be coming out with something exciting. With all of the shop dudes, industry types, people with access through pro-forms, or members who simply had overflowing gear rooms and/or disapproving spouses, it was also easy to get ahold of gear at reasonably cheap prices. There was also a lot of shering of info from people who had already bought the thing that you had your eye on but couldn't otherwise find out much about.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

matty19 said:


> Okay. Looks like I found our next home now, too. For the record: I never felt like the gear whoring had much to do with "fashion" shit…
> 
> 
> *I always felt like the true value of the gear whoring at EL was that so many people had access to small brands or "next year's gear" so early. That shared knowledge helped a lot of people find alternatives to the widely-available stuff or helped them know that a favorite company would potentially be coming out with something exciting. With all of the shop dudes, industry types, people with access through pro-forms, or members who simply had overflowing gear rooms and/or disapproving spouses, it was also easy to get ahold of gear at reasonably cheap prices. There was also a lot of shering of info from people who had already bought the thing that you had your eye on but couldn't otherwise find out much about.*


Ok now,… That's more like it! Gear whoring like that is definitely a good thing!! _Welcome!_ :grin:

To be honest,.. This recent influx of EL'rs was starting to feel a bit like having one's "Good for nothing brother in law" show up on your front door, announce that he trashed his apartment and it's been condemned, and he and his rowdy friends plan to crash in the living room! 

_THEN,…_ start bitching about no HBO and lousy beer in the fridge!!  >


----------



## PacEnDubya (Jun 30, 2016)

Happy to see more EL members coming around. No offense to any of the SF dudes, but I really hope there is a new EL iteration in our future...


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Seems like that will happen soon. Looks like some of the people on the el group in Facebook is looking to start something up


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

matty19 said:


> Okay. Looks like I found our next home now, too. For the record: I never felt like the gear whoring had much to do with "fashion" shit - and there was tons of info over the years (EL 1.0 hosted by Porters, 2.0 hosted by C3, and finally EL 3.0 hosted by Canucker) on all kinds of questions about tech details, performance, etc. Also: there were ladies. Jen24, Sodder, Tidbit, and a bunch of others were around back in the Porters/EL 1.0 days. Sadder was actually one of the more active mods there for a bit. It's a shame that people like Dave99, Spenser, or Doc aren't around. They were there LONG before I was.
> 
> I always felt like the true value of the gear whoring at EL was that so many people had access to small brands or "next year's gear" so early. That shared knowledge helped a lot of people find alternatives to the widely-available stuff or helped them know that a favorite company would potentially be coming out with something exciting. With all of the shop dudes, industry types, people with access through pro-forms, or members who simply had overflowing gear rooms and/or disapproving spouses, it was also easy to get ahold of gear at reasonably cheap prices. There was also a lot of shering of info from people who had already bought the thing that you had your eye on but couldn't otherwise find out much about.


This ^^^
I love new gear/tech/stoke all of it.
The hype starts once all the websites start popping up in a few weeks with all the 2017 swag..


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Maierapril said:


> Seems like that will happen soon. Looks like some of the people on the el group in Facebook is looking to start something up


Kicking around domain ideas in case @c.fuzzy can't pry the domain name from Kyle is about as far as I/we've gotten. I'll start putting something together on my host in the next week or so. 

Chuck McLean is starting up DigMyQuiver.com and I was hoping he'd have forums but he said that "EL has a grouchy vibe" so it looks like it's just going to be a way for him to monetize the FB group.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

any of you ride the lago open road?


----------



## geta (Jun 29, 2016)

Maierapril said:


> Seems like that will happen soon. Looks like some of the people on the el group in Facebook is looking to start something up


Keep us posted, the one that lives in a cave and dont have Fbook >


----------



## SNW_GHST (Jul 5, 2016)

jae said:


> any of you ride the lago open road?


I have the double barrel 159. i really love it.
quality is really great. 
actually i´m thinking about buying the open road too. 
for 300$ you can´t go wrong i think...


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I really like the looks of the Lago boards, but I'm focusing my gear whoring on my split set up as my resort quiver is ridiculous at the moment and I just added a Rome Mod.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

highme said:


> I really like the looks of the Lago boards, but I'm focusing my gear whoring on my split set up as my resort quiver is ridiculous at the moment and I just added a Rome Mod.


End up getting a larger Mod? Interested in both the Mod and Mod Rocker but feel like my BG and Assassin make them redundant.

Speaking of Salomon, beyond stoked to try my Holograms come winter. 

Don't know if it's been mentioned anywhere, but Capita 16/17 site is live.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

EastCoastToast said:


> End up getting a larger Mod? Interested in both the Mod and Mod Rocker but feel like my BG and Assassin make them redundant.
> 
> Speaking of Salomon, beyond stoked to try my Holograms come winter.
> 
> Don't know if it's been mentioned anywhere, but Capita 16/17 site is live.


Yeah, I got hooked up with a Rome pro-form in March. They were out of Mods at the time, but a 2015 159 Mod Rocker showed up a few weeks ago so I scooped it up. I had just grabbed an Assassin off CL too, so that's probably going to end up in my son's quiver. 

I was hoping to ride the Mod this weekend at Timberline, but we had a wet storm system roll through and it rained all weekend. I'll put up with that on a pass, but I'm not buying a lift ticket to ride in the rain.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Any of you EL'ers also r/snowboarding? I love reddit.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

if you guys really gotta be exclusive you can create a r/easyloungin reddit forum and make it private/invite only. 

ps let me lurk it


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

jae said:


> if you guys really gotta be exclusive you can create a r/easyloungin reddit forum and make it private/invite only.
> 
> ps let me lurk it


Not quite a reddit page but....
https://www.reddit.com/domain/easyloungin.com/


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

ridinbend said:


> Any of you EL'ers also r/snowboarding? I love reddit.



Reddit has way too many fear mongering circle jerks about:

EVERY1 MUST HELMET!!!

OMG I'D BE DEAD IF I DIDN'T HAVE MY HELMET!!!

EVERYONE WILL TBI WITHOUT A HELMET!!!

EVERYONE THAT DOESN'T WEAR A HELMET IS ALREADY DEAD!!!

I ONCE STRAPPED IN ON MY CARPET IN THE LIVING ROOM WITHOUT MY HELMET AND MY LIFE FLASHED BEFORE MY EYES AND I WOKE UP IN THE HOSPITAL AND THEY SAID I DIED BUT I CAME BACK... I'LL NEVER NOT HELMET AGAIN.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

highme said:


> I was hoping he'd have forums but he said that "EL has a grouchy vibe" .


Hmmm. What if we mandate weekly fist bump bro moments and soul searching pow epilogs?


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

c.fuzzy said:


> Reddit has way too many fear mongering circle jerks about:
> 
> EVERY1 MUST HELMET!!!
> 
> ...


This may be satire but it's not that far off...
It's pretty brutal over there.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

highme said:


> Yeah, I got hooked up with a Rome pro-form in March. They were out of Mods at the time, but a 2015 159 Mod Rocker showed up a few weeks ago so I scooped it up. I had just grabbed an Assassin off CL too, so that's probably going to end up in my son's quiver.
> 
> I was hoping to ride the Mod this weekend at Timberline, but we had a wet storm system roll through and it rained all weekend. I'll put up with that on a pass, but I'm not buying a lift ticket to ride in the rain.


Let us know how that bad boy slides. Have ridden in the rain once in my life. It was two seasons ago and it was the coldest, worst conditions filled garbage of my life. Never worth it. La Nina likely should get another insane season for you PNWer's anyways. No rush.
@c.fuzzy is probably with me in being glad La Nina is likely. Means normal to above average winter for the East.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

EastCoastToast said:


> @c.fuzzy is probably with me in being glad La Nina is likely. Means normal to above average winter for the East.


As for the midwest riding I do, I'll take the polar vortex with a several alberta clippers. 

Unfortunately, it looks like I'll be riding solo a lot more since my buddy moved to Jackson Hole. On the other side of that equation is it looks like I'll be riding the Tetons a lot more than usual.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

EastCoastToast said:


> This may be satire but it's not that far off...
> It's pretty brutal over there.


I'll take 10,000 noobs asking for board recommendations over listening to endless jerking to the Crash Reel helmet porn.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

c.fuzzy said:


> I'll take 10,000 noobs asking for board recommendations over listening to endless jerking to the Crash Reel helmet porn.


I understand your sentiment completely.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

EastCoastToast said:


> End up getting a larger Mod? Interested in both the Mod and Mod Rocker but feel like my BG and Assassin make them redundant.
> 
> Speaking of Salomon, beyond stoked to try my Holograms come winter.
> 
> Don't know if it's been mentioned anywhere, but Capita 16/17 site is live.


I studied the site last night.

If only the kazu came in 160+ ....>


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

BFBF said:


> I studied the site last night.
> 
> If only the kazu came in 160+ ....>


I think I could probably do the Kazu 157, but I am afraid my frame my muscle it around a bit much for my liking. If I don't get a Smokin Jetson, may have to snag a Mercury. Amazing reviews everywhere aside it just looks like a great ride. Maybe one would even call it..._The Good Ride_


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

There's a 162 TFA that's been on the Portland CL for the last month or so for $250. I've been tempted to grab it but what the fuck do I need another board in that size range for?


I did pick up a really nice 159 Capita Quiver Killer this weekend. I got it mainly for the bindings, so if anybody wants a solid camber do it all midwide board for $75 plus shipping, I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

EastCoastToast said:


> I think I could probably do the Kazu 157, but I am afraid my frame my muscle it around a bit much for my liking. If I don't get a Smokin Jetson, may have to snag a Mercury. Amazing reviews everywhere aside it just looks like a great ride. Maybe one would even call it..._The Good Ride_



It's pretty thin WW as well so no downsizing.
160-163 I'd be all over it


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

BFBF said:


> EastCoastToast said:
> 
> 
> > I think I could probably do the Kazu 157, but I am afraid my frame my muscle it around a bit much for my liking. If I don't get a Smokin Jetson, may have to snag a Mercury. Amazing reviews everywhere aside it just looks like a great ride. Maybe one would even call it..._The Good Ride_
> ...


157 has 255 WW. Could totally do that. But still think I would outmuscle it.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

EastCoastToast said:


> 157 has 255 WW. Could totally do that. But still think I would outmuscle it.



Buy it, realize it's too much board for you, and then sell it to me.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

c.fuzzy said:


> Buy it, realize it's too much board for you, and then sell it to me.


Ha! I bet they go like hotcakes, just like the Mercury last year. Gonna be hard to find one.

My heart is so set on adding a Smokin Jetson I don't know if (as of right now, because who am I kidding?) I can be convinced to add to my quiver of Type Two, DOA, BG, and Assassin. Unless it's something I've fallen in love with like the Jetson.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

EastCoastToast said:


> Ha! I bet they go like hotcakes, just like the Mercury last year. Gonna be hard to find one.
> 
> My heart is so set on adding a Smokin Jetson I don't know if (as of right now, because who am I kidding?) I can be convinced to add to my quiver of Type Two, DOA, BG, and Assassin. Unless it's something I've fallen in love with like the Jetson.


I'm sure you can call a shop and book one right now. I'll give you my address right away.

The Jetson reminds me of the little wood spoons you'd get with your cup of ice cream with the cardboard lid on field day.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

c.fuzzy said:


> I'm sure you can call a shop and book one right now. I'll give you my address right away.
> 
> The Jetson reminds me of the little wood spoons you'd get with your cup of ice cream with the cardboard lid on field day.


Yeah, PM me you address and I'll get it going for you. I'll get you my SS, routing number, and account number as well 

Holy shit. How did I never see this? 

Sidenote: EL East Coast meet-up organized via FB or SBF this Fall? It feels weird not doing it on actual EL 1-3.0


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

EastCoastToast said:


> Ha! I bet they go like hotcakes, just like the Mercury last year. Gonna be hard to find one.
> 
> My heart is so set on adding a Smokin Jetson I don't know if (as of right now, because who am I kidding?) I can be convinced to add to my quiver of Type Two, DOA, BG, and Assassin. Unless it's something I've fallen in love with like the Jetson.


Could I get an Assassin vs DOA comparison? Assassin is pretty high on my list of new additions this summer after riding the DOA last year.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> Could I get an Assassin vs DOA comparison? Assassin is pretty high on my list of new additions this summer after riding the DOA last year.


Yeah! Really dig both. The DOA is a demo so it's moreso my shitty conditions/rock board and the Assassin when the good stuff is on the ground to play with. 
The biggest differences I found are:

DOA a bit stiffer torsionally
Assassin had more playful tips
ABC Green Roll (bamboo and cork sidewalls on Assassin) definitely make it a damper ride than DOA in chunder.
Overall I could charge anything on the DOA and the Assassin could as well with some light chatter at speed. 

Should amend this: DOA damper at higher speeds, whereas in variable conditions I found the Assassin as a whole absorbed weird terrain variations and the vibrations riding over them caused. 

If you're looking at the All-Mountain Freestyle/One-Board-Quiver Archetypes I would say there are subcategories within that to distinguish the line of freestyle to all-mountain. 
Ex.

<-*Freestyle leaning*---*Middle of the road*---*All Mountain Leaning*->

Freestyle usually more playful overall, maybe just softer tips, likely rocker at the ends. Middle of the road ranging from stiffer rockered boards and mid-flex camber sticks to mid-flexing CRC boards. All-Mountain being decks that are distinguished mainly by being a bit stiffer torsionally than the rest, but overall sitting just above a mid-flex.

Okay. All that being said: DOA is more middle of the road, MAYBE leaning towards all-mountain (don't think it's actually damp enough IMO to be there but YMMV) and I would say the Assassin is on the freestyle end of that line/spectrum/whatever you want to call it.

PS: Welcome to EL on SBF.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

EastCoastToast said:


> Yeah! Really dig both, but the biggest differences I found are:
> 
> DOA a bit stiffer torsionally
> Assassin had more playful tips
> ...


Pretty much exactly what I suspected. And this is why I was pumped to see all the EL guys pop up on here, you dudes know your snowboards. 

I rode the 2015 DOA in a 158 last year and it was awesome for the first 15 days or so then it just really softened up on me and decambered quite a bit. (I may have discussed this with you over on EL previously) Went from the aggressive side of the spectrum to more of a park stick by the end of the season. My conundrum is whether to get something freestyle leaning like the Assassin as part of a 3 board quiver to replace the DOA or keep it and pair it with more of an all mt deck like the Agent/Mod as part of a 4 board quiver.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to ride my Mod Rocker yet, but comparing my old cambered Mod to my Assassin, I'd take the Mod every time.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> Pretty much exactly what I suspected. And this is why I was pumped to see all the EL guys pop up on here, you dudes know your snowboards.
> 
> I rode the 2015 DOA in a 158 last year and it was awesome for the first 15 days or so then it just really softened up on me and decambered quite a bit. (I may have discussed this with you over on EL previously) Went from the aggressive side of the spectrum to more of a park stick by the end of the season. My conundrum is whether to get something freestyle leaning like the Assassin as part of a 3 board quiver to replace the DOA or keep it and pair it with more of an all mt deck like the Agent/Mod as part of a 4 board quiver.


Mayhaps we did! Sucks about your DOA. Since mine is demo I don't know if factory is supposed to have any more camber or be any stiffer ha. Mine has micro camber for sure and is probably a subjective 6/10 in terms of flex.

Can. Never. Have. Too. Many. Boards.

Also if you're looking for a camber all mountain stick, consider the almighty GNU BG. It's a damn beast.



highme said:


> I haven't had a chance to ride my Mod Rocker yet, but comparing my old cambered Mod to my Assassin, I'd take the Mod every time.


Yeah the Assassin definitely isn't camber heavy, but that's what you get with hybrids. The Mod has always been considered, at least in my experience, as a board where if you want twin camber destroyer then you'll be all about the Mod.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I really want to turn my Hovercraft Split into a Billy Goat split.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

EastCoastToast said:


> Mayhaps we did! Sucks about your DOA. Since mine is demo I don't know if factory is supposed to have any more camber or be any stiffer ha. Mine has micro camber for sure and is probably a subjective 6/10 in terms of flex.
> 
> Can. Never. Have. Too. Many. Boards.
> 
> ...


Still one of my favorite jumps boards, even when it softened up you could still feel those carbon bars, pop for days. My biggest problem was with edgehold, so my thinking was the assassin would be a similar ride but the eq sidecut would help in that regard. Sounds like the Assassin would be a bit mellower than the DOA while the Mod would be a bit more aggressive. 

Obviously you can never have too many boards, but variety is the spice of life. I prefer an ever evolving rotation of 3-4 boards over a stockpile of decks I rarely ride. Plus I still have a 2014 DOA sitting in it's wrapper that I'm tempted to undress next year if someone doesn't take it off my hands in the meantime. 

I feel like the BG is much more of a true all mt board and I already have a Mountain Division for that (which may or may not be replaced by an Open Road).


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> Still one of my favorite jumps boards, even when it softened up you could still feel those carbon bars, pop for days. My biggest problem was with edgehold, so my thinking was the assassin would be a similar ride but the eq sidecut would help in that regard. Sounds like the Assassin would be a bit mellower than the DOA while the Mod would be a bit more aggressive.
> 
> Obviously you can never have too many boards, but variety is the spice of life. I prefer an ever evolving rotation of 3-4 boards over a stockpile of decks I rarely ride. Plus I still have a 2014 DOA sitting in it's wrapper that I'm tempted to undress next year if someone doesn't take it off my hands in the meantime.
> 
> I feel like the BG is much more of a true all mt board and I already have a Mountain Division for that (which may or may not be replaced by an Open Road).


Do you do any of your own tuning by chance?

No, I get that. I actually keep the same sort of rotation. Flipping boards every couple years or year-to-year if a board didn't end up doing it for me. 

The BG is 100% more all mountain, but it's killer on jumps. It's such a fun ride since it just destroys all in its path.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> I prefer an ever evolving rotation of 3-4 boards over a stockpile of decks I rarely ride.


I get emotionally attached and keep all my exes locked up in the basement.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

EastCoastToast said:


> Do you do any of your own tuning by chance?
> 
> No, I get that. I actually keep the same sort of rotation. Flipping boards every couple years or year-to-year if a board didn't end up doing it for me.
> 
> The BG is 100% more all mountain, but it's killer on jumps. It's such a fun ride since it just destroys all in its path.


Not really. Sometimes I'll detune out past the contact points on a new board, anything other than that and I defer to a friend who knows what he's doing if I feel like it needs an adjustment. Edges on the DOA still felt pretty damn sharp though. 

BG certainly intrigues me, but sadly I live in the midwest so a board like that would only see action a few times a year.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

c.fuzzy said:


> I get emotionally attached and keep all my exes locked up in the basement.


I have no such emotions. I have my way with them then sell them off to the highest bidder. I'm a snowboard sociopath.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> EastCoastToast said:
> 
> 
> > Do you do any of your own tuning by chance?
> ...


Still worth a little sharpening. You can manipulate the edge bevel to match the conditions you ride. If I wasn't on my phone I'd link a bookmarked article I have that mentions the differences between riding with a zero degree base bevel and X degree side bevel VS riding with a zero degree side bevel and X degree base bevel VS 90 degree total bevel.

Anyways, worth looking in to.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

EastCoastToast said:


> 157 has 255 WW. Could totally do that. But still think I would outmuscle it.


Same --- I'm around 190=195 depending how meat heady I get at the gym


Camber with rockered nose?
Carbon/bamboo
Taper.?

Load blown
I have a BSOD 162 from a few years ago -- its feather light, has a screaming fast base, and is smooth poppy but not damp
But if could be a tad stiffer though and there's no chance in hell I could go smaller.
Imagine the kazu is about the same flex in a 157.
sigh.

Capita used to make a deck a few years back - Black death speed tribe I think?
Holy shit was that thing a stiff, beastly missile.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

The Black Death Speed Tribe was the BSOD with a different name for a season or 2. I kept trying to find one but the combination of right price when I had extra funds never worked out for me.


----------



## Sparta (Jun 25, 2015)

geta said:


> What else in your disposal?


Fish Blackscales 156

CA XX

Oh and that Gentem Giant Manta I will be picking up in Niseko...


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

highme said:


> The Black Death Speed Tribe was the BSOD with a different name for a season or 2. I kept trying to find one but the combination of right price when I had extra funds never worked out for me.


Been a member here but never posted much as I whored out on EL.

Perhaps it's time to start an official capita thread?

And how do you insert pics instead of attaching them?:barf2:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

BFBF said:


> Been a member here but never posted much as I whored out on EL.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to start an official capita thread?
> 
> And how do you insert pics instead of attaching them?:barf2:


post them on imgur and then link it i think...


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

BFBF said:


> Been a member here but never posted much as I whored out on EL.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to start an official capita thread?
> 
> And how do you insert pics instead of attaching them?:barf2:


Meh, I'll have an external solution in a day or two. Don't want to hamper the Neversummer dry humping that goes on over here.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

highme said:


> Meh, I'll have an external solution in a day or two. Don't want to hamper the Neversummer dry humping that goes on over here.


This site has waayyy more traffic -- I'll start a few threads and see what happens... There are some pretty cool people on this forum.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree with all of that (I mean I have been reg'd here since 2012 and do have a good amount of posts here), but this site is also littered with ads and is straight trash on mobile because of the way the corp that owns it wants to maximize ad impressions.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

didn't even know this site had ads... :embarrased1:

my fanboyism for NS has only to do with the proto type two! don't care much for the rest.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

highme said:


> I agree with all of that (I mean I have been reg'd here since 2012 and do have a good amount of posts here), but this site is also littered with ads and is straight trash on mobile because of the way the corp that owns it wants to maximize ad impressions.


Tapatalk app if using phone/tablet. Much easier to navigate than the mobile site plus adds aren't too intrusive.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Would be nice to have the EL crowd over here - some Capita fanboyism to balance the NS fanboyism.


----------



## geta (Jun 29, 2016)

Sparta said:


> Fish Blackscales 156
> 
> CA XX
> 
> Oh and that Gentem Giant Manta I will be picking up in Niseko...


In that case, the Fish is a mast! unless you prefer the Skipjack over it... plus the apollo and Giant Manta and you cover for Japan pow


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

highme said:


> I agree with all of that (I mean I have been reg'd here since 2012 and do have a good amount of posts here), but this site is also littered with ads and is straight trash on mobile because of the way the corp that owns it wants to maximize ad impressions.


There are ads here?!? :embarrased1: Maybe the couple bucks I paid for the "Lifetime" member stuff made them go away for me? Also I view the site on the "classic" theme (lower left corner of page)...


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm not paying VerticalScope money to make ads go away, that's what adblockers are for. 

I mean, c'mon...



> We leverage our deep in-house expertise in Search Engine Optimization (SEO), Internet marketing, and traffic acquisition to build highly targeted, successful online communities and websites. Our arsenal of tools includes a significant portfolio of irreplaceable, generic domain names we have acquired over the past decade. These domains drive organic type-in traffic to our web properties resulting in hundreds of thousands of enthusiasts arriving at our network every month by means of direct navigation.
> 
> Through targeted acquisitions and development, VerticalScope has built a portfolio of more than 600+ websites with more than 25 million aggregate pages of content and more than 84 Million unique visitors per month - and growing.


They essentially buy up every GENERICWORDforums.com domain they come up with and sit on it until traffic develops on its own. They don't give a fuck about snowboarding, they care about Alexa rankings and ad impressions. While there's nothing wrong with that as a business model but all they get from me is a "unique visitor" impression.

Regardless, the community here is good, so I'll continue to read and post here. Snowboarding has enough parasites as it is, I like having an another option.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

highme said:


> I'm not paying VerticalScope money to make ads go away, that's what adblockers are for.


NoScript baby! As an avid fan of pornography, it's the only way to browse!!! >


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

highme said:


> I'm not paying VerticalScope money to make ads go away, that's what adblockers are for.
> 
> I mean, c'mon...
> 
> ...


GENERICWORDforums.com is totally available. Argument nullified...Checkmate man.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

not for long


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> Would be nice to have the EL crowd over here - some Capita fanboyism to balance the NS fanboyism.


Don't forget the Burton Fanatics


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

What about the Virus fanatics? Oh, you mean I'm the only one? :embarrased1:

Virus Avalanche FLP AFT baby yeah


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

Maierapril said:


> Anticrobotic said:
> 
> 
> > Would be nice to have the EL crowd over here - some Capita fanboyism to balance the NS fanboyism.
> ...


Yeah, I miss Snowman


----------



## Alexxx (Jul 13, 2016)

Maierapril said:


> Seems like that will happen soon. Looks like some of the people on the el group in Facebook is looking to start something up


That would be pretty awesome. SF is great but EL is the shit. Easiestloungin anyone?


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Alexxx said:


> That would be pretty awesome. SF is great but EL is the shit. Easiestloungin anyone?


I feel like there's been so many different versions that its not worth the effort at this point...

There are alot of cool riders on this site and they get engaged pretty quick - just need to inject some EL type threads...:nerd:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Alexxx said:


> That would be pretty awesome. SF is great but EL is the shit. Easiestloungin anyone?


C.Fuzzy & I and some folks from Facebook are working on this. 
@BFBF you're welcome to come along or not, but we're moving forward with the project.


----------



## SLiM253 (Feb 21, 2012)

hey guys, I made it! :banana: so much for "this is for snowboarding"... what a douche. :finger1:


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

highme said:


> C.Fuzzy & I and some folks from Facebook are working on this.
> 
> @BFBF you're welcome to come along or not, but we're moving forward with the project.


Thanks - I'll check it out and probably lurk...:laugh2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

highme said:


> C.Fuzzy & I and some folks from Facebook are working on this.
> 
> @BFBF you're welcome to come along or not, but we're moving forward with the project.





BFBF said:


> Thanks - I'll check it out and probably lurk...:laugh2:


Never looked in on EL myself. So I really have no clue about _any_ of the numerous iterations it went thru. :blink: ...I lurked a time 'r two over @ TGR, but thoze skier guyz are freakin nuts! :laugh: lol! 

If y'all do get sumpin good up 'n running,.. Maybe I'll join in!  (...just soze I can contribute summa my clever & quirky "emoji" goodliness to the mix!)  >


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

poutanen said:


> NoScript baby! As an avid fan of pornography, it's the only way to browse!!! >


I run AdBlock + NoScript + Ghostery. Gets the job done. Although I only activate NoScript for ... ahem ... *cough* shady sessions *cough* ...

In any case, I paid VS for lifetime membership too. I'd rather (live in the illusion of) be(ing) their customer than their commodity.


----------



## Alexxx (Jul 13, 2016)

highme said:


> Alexxx said:
> 
> 
> > That would be pretty awesome. SF is great but EL is the shit. Easiestloungin anyone?
> ...


Thank you guys! Not a minute too soon. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dandy (Jul 14, 2016)

Sup EL 1.0, 2.0, 3.0 fam. We in this.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

Canucker was lame. Hope something new comes soon with a better creator. Glad I found you guys again.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

Also I made this for the original Easierloungin but seems fitting now since RIP. Also canucker never did shit with it.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I wonder if Canucker is still moving forward with getting that custom board made as an "EL shared board". Misrepresenting what he's up to seems about right.


----------



## Alexxx (Jul 13, 2016)

Haha, yeah, that was so lame how he straight up bailed on EL after stoking everybody's interest and hopes. 
Here's hoping that the next iteration will be the best ever, free of egos and transparent. #easiestloungin


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

An ego free EL is a boring as fuck EL.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

highme said:


> An ego free EL is a boring as fuck EL.



I think maybe he was referencing the Canucker debacle. Which of course wasn't boring, but was unfortunate.


----------



## Alexxx (Jul 13, 2016)

c.fuzzy said:


> highme said:
> 
> 
> > An ego free EL is a boring as fuck EL.
> ...


right on. Merely the way canucker handled it. I loved EL raw, the way it always was


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I wish .porn TLDs weren't $50 per year to register (also that's probably a good way to get EL blacklisted from most work systems)


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

highme said:


> I wish .porn TLDs weren't $50 per year to register (also that's probably a good way to get EL blacklisted from most work systems)



EasyLubin.porn


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Bob Klein goes vape pen... Bob Klein Joins Cloudpen as Part of Their Sales Team | Transworld Business


----------



## Alexxx (Jul 13, 2016)

Unsinkable. Vapez...


----------



## shreddersnow (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey EL peeps! just signed up... bugger about EL.. hopefully it resurects soon!


----------



## PacEnDubya (Jun 30, 2016)

Any update on the next iteration?


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

charliebucket checking in


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

PacEnDubya said:


> Any update on the next iteration?


Nah, I did a little domain research on Friday at work when the connection to the database that I need to do my job shit the bed. Since then I've been otherwise occupied.


Like today I took my daughter & one of her friends on the Hart's Cove hike out near Cascade Head.


----------



## PacEnDubya (Jun 30, 2016)

^Nice Highme- looks like a fun day trip.

Man, just checking out the CAPiTA thread- almost posted...but eesh... Looking forward to whatever future EL has...


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Any of you guys see this deal?

Only L/XL left, but the 686/Union collab bindings are being sold for $100

Ltd Union x 686 Binding | 686 Men


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Maierapril said:


> Any of you guys see this deal?
> 
> Only L/XL left, but the 686/Union collab bindings are being sold for $100
> 
> Ltd Union x 686 Binding | 686 Men


atlas for $100!


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

jae said:


> atlas for $100!


Not just Atlas but with team high back, more like old T.Rice


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Maierapril said:


> Any of you guys see this deal?
> 
> Only L/XL left, but the 686/Union collab bindings are being sold for $100
> 
> Ltd Union x 686 Binding | 686 Men


Dammit, too big for my boots!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

thinking about returning the L/XL I ordered on a whim.. lol


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

jae said:


> thinking about returning the L/XL I ordered on a whim.. lol


Super, great deal I think?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Botio said:


> Super, great deal I think?


hell yeah it's a great deal, but can get used Now pilots for 135ish... or might put the money towards the new board.


----------



## SLiM253 (Feb 21, 2012)

Maierapril said:


> Any of you guys see this deal?
> 
> Only L/XL left, but the 686/Union collab bindings are being sold for $100
> 
> Ltd Union x 686 Binding | 686 Men


damn! that's a lot better price than the $2750 on ebay! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

M/L are back.. the S/M are error they're really M/L


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Botio said:


> Super, great deal I think?


Sweet deal..i'm set on bindings for the next 100 years sadly..:surprise:


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

jae said:


> thinking about returning the L/XL I ordered on a whim.. lol


If you can fit the bindings, I'd keep them...at least for the sake of resale value. There is a demand for Unions with the Team highbacks.

Can't say the same thing for Pilots.

At the very least you'll have a solid binding that will last you.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

That link was posted in SBT a couple of minutes after I posted an ad for some Forces that came with a Capitaaaaaaaaaaaaah Quiver Killer I picked up. There went my chance for a quick sale.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Same here. I posted my M/L Forces for sale too and this deal popped up. 

At the very least I have a couple pairs of nice new bindings and I can always sell the Forces for more during the season.


----------



## SLiM253 (Feb 21, 2012)

please, for the love of all things holy, someone get something else going. this place is so add-heavy that it crashes my browser every time I try to reply to something. I'm mainly on here at work so DLing a bunch of programs to remedy (something that shouldn't be necessary in the first place) isn't an option unfortunately. plus, there's more useless crap in the forums here than a teenager's facebook feed.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

SLiM253 said:


> please, for the love of all things holy, someone get something else going. this place is so add-heavy that it crashes my browser every time I try to reply to something. I'm mainly on here at work so DLing a bunch of programs to remedy (something that shouldn't be necessary in the first place) isn't an option unfortunately. plus, there's more useless crap in the forums here than a teenager's facebook feed.


Here's the problem:

With every re-incarnation of EL , there was less and less traffic.
At the end before Canucker pulled the plug, there was MAYBE 1 post a day, if that.

At least here, there's a ton of members and they do post regularly.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

BFBF said:


> SLiM253 said:
> 
> 
> > please, for the love of all things holy, someone get something else going. this place is so add-heavy that it crashes my browser every time I try to reply to something. I'm mainly on here at work so DLing a bunch of programs to remedy (something that shouldn't be necessary in the first place) isn't an option unfortunately. plus, there's more useless crap in the forums here than a teenager's facebook feed.
> ...


Sad reality of it all. While I agree with you, SLiM, on the whole ad thing and that you shouldn't have to download AdBlock just to use SBF BFBF's point isn't something we can just dismiss. He's completely correct. Technical issues aside, I think an injection of us here is better than nothing.


----------



## SLiM253 (Feb 21, 2012)

well being as he pulled the plug in the off season, 1 post a day isn't too far off from the old EL days. I'd rather have a seasonal home than a constant stream of "which bindings are better" or "will this board be good for me" topics. 

I wish c3 would just hand over the keys to EL 2.0 and let someone else foot the bill.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I just registered a new domain while we wait to see if we can scoop up easyloungin.com when it becomes available. I'll post a link when I've had a chance to build some stuff on the domain (going to try to replicate exactly what forums were on Easyloungin.com v1).


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

This got in my way of doing anything today.


----------



## PacEnDubya (Jun 30, 2016)

highme said:


> I just registered a new domain while we wait to see if we can scoop up easyloungin.com when it becomes available. I'll post a link when I've had a chance to build some stuff on the domain (going to try to replicate exactly what forums were on Easyloungin.com v1).


Fuck. YES. Thank duder


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

SLiM253 said:


> well being as he pulled the plug in the off season, 1 post a day isn't too far off from the old EL days. I'd rather have a seasonal home than a constant stream of "which bindings are better" or "will this board be good for me" topics.
> 
> I wish c3 would just hand over the keys to EL 2.0 and let someone else foot the bill.


No ones forcing you to read those threads or even visit this forum. In fact you can fuck off right now if you don't like it. SBF has given you a place to congregate and most of us hope that you guys stick around or at least come visit once in a while when your new place is fixed up.

That's like coming in my house, dinking my beer and then telling me that my cable package ain't worth shit and my wife is fugly. 5 seconds later I'm asking you how the remote control tastes.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

SLiM253 said:


> well being as he pulled the plug in the off season, 1 post a day isn't too far off from the old EL days. I'd rather have a seasonal home than a constant stream of "which bindings are better" or "will this board be good for me" topics.
> 
> I wish c3 would just hand over the keys to EL 2.0 and let someone else foot the bill.


There's been more posts about capita/EL/Union in the past few weeks in july here than there were in Canuckers EL during the actual winter months.

The last 2 ELs were ghost towns and nostalgia won't bring back EL 1.0

Just ignore the noob questions and concentrate on threads that interest you.:grin:


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

BFBF said:


> Here's the problem:
> 
> With every re-incarnation of EL , there was less and less traffic.
> At the end before Canucker pulled the plug, there was MAYBE 1 post a day, if that.
> ...


I'm quoting myself for TRUTH boys and girls >


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

adblock and adblock plus, you guys should be using these for porn at the very least. I didn't even know this site was riddled with ads until some folks brought it up 6 months ago.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Person from site that went belly up complaining new site that is still up and running has too many ads. For homework you can try to determine if a correlation exists.

Nobody likes ads, but you have to pay for the lights somehow. This isn't Star Trek.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

BFBF said:


> There's been more posts about capita/EL/Union in the past few weeks in july here than there were in Canuckers EL during the actual winter months.


Dude pulls the cord and people want to talk about it, weird. Canucker's pissant behavior was a big reason traffic dropped off.



Snow Hound said:


> That's like coming in my house, dinking my beer and then telling me that my cable package ain't worth shit and my wife is fugly. 5 seconds later I'm asking you how the remote control tastes.


the only thing worse than your cable package is your taste in beer


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> No ones forcing you to read those threads or even visit this forum. In fact you can fuck off right now if you don't like it. SBF has given you a place to congregate and most of us hope that you guys stick around or at least come visit once in a while when your new place is fixed up.
> 
> That's like coming in my house, dinking my beer and then telling me that my cable package ain't worth shit and my wife is fugly. 5 seconds later I'm asking you how the remote control tastes.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Who made this place *your* house???


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Who made this place _your_ house???


Not sure if serious. It's _your_ house too, plus it's not really a house, and I said _like_. Anyway I'd been dinking sangria in the sun. So apologies for being a little day drunk, its not a good look. The remote is salty BTW.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

highme said:


> Canucker's pissant behavior was a big reason traffic dropped off.


To be fair, I think EL was slowing down way before that. 

The only times that were exciting was when everyone went off on that one dude who sells binders for $2,000 or when there was conflict. While entertaining it sure made the place unpleasant.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> ….That's like coming in my house, dinking my beer and then telling me that my cable package ain't worth shit and my wife is fugly. 5 seconds later I'm asking you how the remote control tastes.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk





SGboarder said:


> Who made this place *your* house???


Well, for one *"I"* did 10 pages ago! 



chomps1211 on 7/9/16 said:


> ….To be honest,.. This recent influx of EL'rs was starting to feel a bit like having one's "Good for nothing brother in law" show up on your front door, announce that he trashed his apartment and it's been condemned, and he and his rowdy friends plan to crash in the living room!
> 
> _THEN,…_ start bitching about no HBO and lousy beer in the fridge!!  >


We'll have to start calling Snowhound Melania Trump!!  :rofl3:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Well, for one *"I"* did 10 pages ago!
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to start calling Snowhound Melania Trump!!  :rofl3:


Haha sorry Michelle, I blame my speech writer! They'll be releasing a statement in due course.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PacEnDubya (Jun 30, 2016)

ekb18c said:


> To be fair, I think EL was slowing down way before that.
> 
> The only times that were exciting was when everyone went off on that one dude who sells binders for $2,000 or when there was conflict. While entertaining it sure made the place unpleasant.


EL 2.0 was in fine shape. Traffic may have been seasonal and fluctuating, but there was a solid core of participants. The vibe of easiER Loungin sucked balls in the beginning, and only got worse. Place was a shit show- I couldn't participate.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

jae said:


> adblock and adblock plus, you guys should be using these for porn at the very least. I didn't even know this site was riddled with ads until some folks brought it up 6 months ago.


I have ad block at work but not on my home computer and the difference here is astounding. 

At home without adblock the site is laggy (delayed scroll), does odd reloads, random "keywords" in posts are hyperlinked (for example the word 'towel' in a post might be linked to some towels on sale), ads pop up over pictures in posts, on and on.

It's kinda like a yard that's jammed packed with every single lawn ornament that person could find.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

c.fuzzy said:


> I have ad block at work but not on my home computer and the difference here is astounding.
> 
> At home without adblock the site is laggy (delayed scroll), does odd reloads, random "keywords" in posts are hyperlinked (for example the word 'towel' in a post might be linked to some towels on sale), ads pop up over pictures in posts, on and on.
> 
> It's kinda like a yard that's jammed packed with every single lawn ornament that person could find.


check your email


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

highme said:


> check your email


Don't tell me what to do


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm half coherent this morning and can't tell if there's a real pissing match going on about EL & SBF. There are people here that obviously are emotionally invested in this place and are protective of it and vice versa about guys and EL, but at this point we're all just dumb semi-hairless monkeys pining over snow in the middle of summer buying more stuff for snow that is falling less (Lets go la nina!). More alike than different. 

I also see that a few people from EL are trying to make SBF look a lot like EL and it might stick, but the fact that there weren't some of these threads already on SBF I think speaks to some differences between forums. I'm just contrasting, not criticizing. I've poked around and found a lot of good reads on here. Obviously some real knowledgeable people. Again, we're more alike than different.

I wasn't a part of the OG Burton Message Board (BMB) which turned into EL, but there was a lot of deep knowledge that carried over and I thought EL had a unique place in snowboarding. It's aggravating to keep losing EL, the history of threads built up over time and the guys. Man oh man I miss the depth of the vintage snowboard thread that once was.

I think it would be nice to be able to replace EL and I think we'll try for what it's worth. So stay tuned I guess.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

c.fuzzy said:


> I'm half coherent this morning and can't tell if there's a real pissing match going on about EL & SBF. There are people here that obviously are emotionally invested in this place and are protective of it and vice versa about guys and EL, but at this point we're all just dumb semi-hairless monkeys pining over snow in the middle of summer buying more stuff for snow that is falling less (Lets go la nina!). More alike than different.
> 
> I also see that a few people from EL are trying to make SBF look a lot like EL and it might stick, but the fact that there weren't some of these threads already on SBF I think speaks to some differences between forums. I'm just contrasting, not criticizing. I've poked around and found a lot of good reads on here. Obviously some real knowledgeable people. Again, we're more alike than different.
> 
> ...


I think that really the only annoying thing is the guys that aren't posting anywhere but this thread, complaining about the content but not doing anything to contribute to it. For example, everyone said the gang at EL was next level for gearwhoring, but when I revived the "Show us your quiver" thread, only one guy from this thread posted a quiver shot. I've seen great stuff posted, and some of ya seem great, but just like anything else, there are folks that just show up to complain. :dry:


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Deacon said:


> I think that really the only annoying thing is the guys that aren't posting anywhere but this thread, complaining about the content but not doing anything to contribute to it. For example, everyone said the gang at EL was next level for gearwhoring, but when I revived the "Show us your quiver" thread, only one guy from this thread posted a quiver shot. I've seen great stuff posted, and some of ya seem great, but just like anything else, there are folks that just show up to complain. :dry:


I can understand that. However I wouldn't think it's ultimately a very serious criticism of SBF, but maybe more or less just some guys still hoping to get EL back and looking for a reason to push that forward.

Besides, posting a quiver is like letting another dog sniff your butt. Kind of a commitment. I never even posted one on EL, but mostly because I didn't have a cool barn to line my boards up in.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Deacon said:


> I think that really the only annoying thing is the guys that aren't posting anywhere but this thread, complaining about the content but not doing anything to contribute to it. For example, everyone said the gang at EL was next level for gearwhoring, but when I revived the "Show us your quiver" thread, only one guy from this thread posted a quiver shot. I've seen great stuff posted, and some of ya seem great, but just like anything else, there are folks that just show up to complain. :dry:


Complaining is an Olympic sport.

Okay, it _should be_ an Olympic sport.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

c.fuzzy said:


> Don't tell me what to do


Refuse to do what I tell you.




:chin::chin::chin:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Refuse to do what I tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's deep, man.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

Today was +35 degree celsius, want to be here
https://www.instagram.com/p/BIS59KqgP4d/
Or here
https://www.instagram.com/p/BIS6YH_gkj0/


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Botio said:


> Today was +35 degree celsius, want to be here
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIS59KqgP4d/
> Or here
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIS6YH_gkj0/


that butter steez and the guy in the background jizzing.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Botio said:


> Today was +35 degree celsius, want to be here
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIS59KqgP4d/
> Or here
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIS6YH_gkj0/


Timberline was fun on Friday, though I didn't see any of the CAMPiTA crew (probably because I was leaving when they were all rolling in at the crack of noon).


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Refuse to do what I tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Donutz said:


> Refuse to do what I tell you.


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

jae said:


> that butter steez and the guy in the background jizzing.


I got to witness that in person. I almost jizzed my pants it was so rad.


----------



## PacEnDubya (Jun 30, 2016)

Nose Dradamous said:


> I got to witness that in person. I almost jizzed my pants it was so rad.


I watched that about a hundo times at work today. Bananas. So rad.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Deacon said:


> I think that really the only annoying thing is the guys that aren't posting anywhere but this thread, complaining about the content but not doing anything to contribute to it. For example, everyone said the gang at EL was next level for gearwhoring, but when I revived the "Show us your quiver" thread, only one guy from this thread posted a quiver shot. I've seen great stuff posted, and some of ya seem great, but just like anything else, there are folks that just show up to complain. :dry:


Well said.

But ya, good to see more shredders coming together in general. And from the looks of it, most of you guys seem to really know your stuff which makes for great reading. Guess that's where all the new recent Brand threads came from lol. When I seen the BFBF dude msg in all of them saying he had a board in all, I couldn't believe someone would have that many boards (minus Neni & her hubby's, and TT too) ... until now lol.

But ya, hopefully you guys can further enhance this place better than it already is. It helps make the summer pass by much faster. It's going fast ... and slow all at the same time (the High Cascade session edits, constant re-watching of Ben Ferg, Nicolas Muller edits have helped), if that makes any sense lol.

And with regards to those 1st time advice threads, etc. I understand that it can be a bit bothersome, but we were all there once I guess so doesn't hurt to help once in a while? Or like few have already said, just sift thru and read what is more applicable or interesting to you. 

Either way, this place has been pretty great for the most part since i joined and great ppl with some helpful info/advice ... I just try to stay away from the NS & The Good Ride debates, cos those get quite heated and ugly at times here loll. But ya, looking forward to the new influx of info, pics and exclusives from you EL peeps.

PS. Ya, hated the whole having to re-log everytime. But once you save your ID & PW, you should be good and not have that issue anymore after.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

GDimac said:


> I just try to stay away from the NS & The Good Ride debates


never seen NS debates, maybe libtech. never seen anyone slightly defend thegoodride. mixed up forums?


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

jae said:


> never seen NS debates, maybe libtech. never seen anyone slightly defend thegoodride. mixed up forums?



Lol, since my time here I've seen it happen a couple times. Esp 2 very well known users on here that go at it, regarding the NS topic. And lol, ok for TGR, maybe not so much a debate but more so a ripfest on their reviews.


----------



## SLiM253 (Feb 21, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> No ones forcing you to read those threads or even visit this forum.
> That's like coming in my house, dinking my beer and then telling me that my cable package ain't worth shit and my wife is fugly. 5 seconds later I'm asking you how the remote control tastes.


no, I’m its like me saying your free tv, not paid cable, has too many god damn commercials and the signal cuts out randomly. Where are the rabbit ears I can put foil on? I’m not reading those other threads. For the record, I was a member (or at least a lurker before I finally joined) here waaay before I found EL.



f00bar said:


> Person from site that went belly up complaining new site that is still up and running has too many ads. For homework you can try to determine if a correlation exists.
> Nobody likes ads, but you have to pay for the lights somehow. This isn't Star Trek.


I’ve always been willing to pay an annual fee to keep the lights on, in order to maintain a forum with a small group of dedicated riders (plus dave and doc). :chin:


c.fuzzy said:


> At home without adblock the site is laggy (delayed scroll), does odd reloads, random "keywords" in posts are hyperlinked (for example the word 'towel' in a post might be linked to some towels on sale), ads pop up over pictures in posts, on and on.
> It's kinda like a yard that's jammed packed with every single lawn ornament that person could find.


:iagree:


c.fuzzy said:


> I also see that a few people from EL are trying to make SBF look a lot like EL and it might stick, but the fact that there weren't some of these threads already on SBF I think speaks to some differences between forums. I'm just contrasting, not criticizing. I've poked around and found a lot of good reads on here. Obviously some real knowledgeable people.
> I think it would be nice to be able to replace EL and I think we'll try for what it's worth. So stay tuned I guess.


it would be nice if this thread, and the EL influx to this site, brings light to those knowledgable members here and it would be rad if they joined a potential new EL site. Obviously anyone posting in here is emotionally invested enough to be a positive contribution, whether they like the fact that I (and maybe others) am not as happy here as with the old content and small, tight-knit member base.



Deacon said:


> I think that really the only annoying thing is the guys that aren't posting anywhere but this thread, complaining about the content but not doing anything to contribute to it. For example, everyone said the gang at EL was next level for gearwhoring, but when I revived the "Show us your quiver" thread, only one guy from this thread posted a quiver shot. I've seen great stuff posted, and some of ya seem great, but just like anything else, there are folks that just show up to complain.


 I’d love to contribute if my browser at work didn’t freeze up and reload every time I’m half way through typing a reply to a thread, causing me to lose everything and have to start over. Annoying is an understatement. :rantexplode: For the record I had to multi-quote, cut and paste everything into Word, then paste it back here to be able to post all this. :brickwall:
I’d post a quiver pic if I could, but the pic I have isn’t very current and is missing about 7-8 boards.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

SLiM253 said:


> I’ve always been willing to pay an annual fee to keep the lights on, in order to maintain a forum with a small group of dedicated riders (plus dave and doc). :chin:
> 
> :iagree:
> it would be nice if this thread, and the EL influx to this site, brings light to those knowledgable members here and it would be rad if they joined a potential new EL site. Obviously anyone posting in here is emotionally invested enough to be a positive contribution, whether they like the fact that I (and maybe others) am not as happy here as with the old content and small, tight-knit member base.
> ...


basically you're a dick. I'll give an analogy that might make it easier to understand. the party you were at was shut down by the cops for being too loud. a friend tells you, hey there's another party if you want to check it out. you go but you don't know anyone besides the people you came with. you're out of your comfort zone and start complaining: "the party before was more fun, this sucks, why can't we have another party like the last one? fuck you guys I'm out." to a room full of strangers. how you should handle it? "hey guys, this party is a little tame for my taste, there's going to be a kick ass party a few blocks down that I plan on setting up, hot chicks galore. you guys are free to come and check it out, thanks for having me." while some people may have an attachment to this site people are flexible. you just come off as a little whiny bitch.

I like the EL guys. you? not so much. pay for lifetime membership if it bothers you that much. I'm pretty sure using a work computer for http:www.snowboardingforum.com looks way shadier than adding adblock to your browser.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Jae, you need to understand that EL guys usually, for the most part are dicks. They are a group of old, cranky people who is probably prone to offending at least 1 person on a weekly basis and they don't give a fuck about doing so. That being said; they are also probably some of the most knowledgeable and passionate people when it comes to snowboarding (me excluded because all I do is just gear whore). Just treat us like you would your racist grandparents and every once in a while they will drop some knowledge. 

On another topic:
I was listening to an interesting podcast this morning Parts & Labor | Trade Shows | NAVY | Trump | Buying Cycles

The owners of Nightmare and Owner Operator brings up an interesting concept: the absurdity of the yearly snowboard market schedule. I have to agree on this to a certain extent. What's the point of having to come out with a "new" model every single year? In most cases the gear hardly changes internally, with only cosmetic changes.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Basically we're all old dudes who are pissed that our knees don't work like they used to.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Maierapril said:


> On another topic:
> I was listening to an interesting podcast this morning Parts & Labor | Trade Shows | NAVY | Trump | Buying Cycles
> 
> The owners of Nightmare and Owner Operator brings up an interesting concept: the absurdity of the yearly snowboard market schedule. I have to agree on this to a certain extent. What's the point of having to come out with a "new" model every single year? In most cases the gear hardly changes internally, with only cosmetic changes.


Of course marketing is absurd. It always has been. What's the point of convincing people that they have to replace their old Buick with the new Buick with the slightly different fender shape? Oh, yeah... profit.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Of course marketing is absurd. It always has been. What's the point of convincing people that they have to replace their old Buick with the new Buick with the slightly different fender shape? Oh, yeah... profit.


Yeah but cars have multi-year product life cycles where the market is receptive to their offerings on a year round basis.

The market for snowboarding is entirely different. Gear is constantly tweaked, updated, and marketed for a consumer base that is only really market viable for half the year.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

highme said:


> Basically we're all old dudes who are pissed that our knees don't work like they used to.


Except for my now, wanting to be able to SB as long as I can draw breath, I wouldn't care as much about the knees so long as I can continue to _"stand tall"_ without the need for "daddy's little blue helper!" :grin:>. Now THAT there's a marketing juggernaut!

TMI?? :laugh: 0


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Maierapril said:


> Jae, you need to understand that EL guys usually, for the most part are dicks. They are a group of old, cranky people who is probably prone to offending at least 1 person on a weekly basis and they don't give a fuck about doing so. That being said; they are also probably some of the most knowledgeable and passionate people when it comes to snowboarding (me excluded because all I do is just gear whore). Just treat us like you would your racist grandparents and every once in a while they will drop some knowledge.


like I said, I like the EL guys, just not that guy. It's fine to kick the tires on a car. good analogy btw.


----------



## SLiM253 (Feb 21, 2012)

jae said:


> basically you're a dick. I'll give an analogy that might make it easier to understand. the party you were at was shut down by the cops for being too loud. a friend tells you, hey there's another party if you want to check it out. you go but you don't know anyone besides the people you came with. you're out of your comfort zone and start complaining: "the party before was more fun, this sucks, why can't we have another party like the last one? fuck you guys I'm out." to a room full of strangers. how you should handle it? "hey guys, this party is a little tame for my taste, there's going to be a kick ass party a few blocks down that I plan on setting up, hot chicks galore. you guys are free to come and check it out, thanks for having me." while some people may have an attachment to this site people are flexible. you just come off as a little whiny bitch.
> 
> I like the EL guys. you? not so much. pay for lifetime membership if it bothers you that much. I'm pretty sure using a work computer for http:Welcome - snowboardingforum.com looks way shadier than adding adblock to your browser.


per your analogy, the "party" was not shut down "by the cops". its more like the homeowner saying "I'm done, get out" without a legitimate reason why. it’s like the EL members were from high school A and were at a party for high school A students, but it got shut down. So those students were in a room at a public library talking about it and you, being from high school B, come in, add what you feel you have to contribute and when someone says something you don’t like, you start calling them names. This thread title states what it’s about. You weren’t ever on EL, why are you in here? :shrug:

this site (not the content, members nor information) isn’t what it could be. it’s been addressed by others. the domain is owned and operated by a company that has nothing to do with what it "supports" and is purely in place for click-bait add revenue. it’s not supporting snowboarding and it’s not supporting you. if you wish to not acknowledge that, by all means stay on your high horse. :deadhorse:

All I’ve “complained” about is purely from an operational standpoint. Why you choose to take it personal is beyond me. Not once have I personally attack not called any member here names. The fact that you choose to do so, on a site you’ve been on three and a half years less than I, adds “lack of character” to the “lack of content”. While I’m not doubting the community isn’t solid here, the fact that many threads had to be started by former EL members, threads that should have been started years ago, is an undeniable fact that there’s a different type of snowboarder here than the EL iterations. I think it would be rad to have a new home for EL, and to have a bunch of SBF’s core members follow because I know there are some here with valuable things to share and contribute. I’d rather go to a bar where everyone knows each other than out to the club where people pop in and out but only a handful actually frequents the establishment. To each their own I suppose. You never asked my opinion, but I certainly never asked yours. You don’t have to like me. I don’t go to snowboard forums to talk about feelings, I go to talk about gear and shred. Why don’t you and your black-on-black-on-black kit go back to the bunny hill and pick up more stones to throw? (yep, just stooped to your level) :eat_my_shorts:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Look who's back. Shady's back. Lets be friends. It's ok. You missed a great 'first board?' thread where the dude that started it probably hasn't even bothered to read our responses or at least acknowledged our input. I love those threads. Full of win!

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

SLiM253 said:


> per your analogy, the "party" was not shut down "by the cops". its more like the homeowner saying "I'm done, get out" without a legitimate reason why. it’s like the EL members were from high school A and were at a party for high school A students, but it got shut down. So those students were in a room at a public library talking about it and you, being from high school B, come in, add what you feel you have to contribute and when someone says something you don’t like, you start calling them names. This thread title states what it’s about. You weren’t ever on EL, why are you in here? :shrug:
> 
> this site (not the content, members nor information) isn’t what it could be. it’s been addressed by others. the domain is owned and operated by a company that has nothing to do with what it "supports" and is purely in place for click-bait add revenue. it’s not supporting snowboarding and it’s not supporting you. if you wish to not acknowledge that, by all means stay on your high horse. :deadhorse:
> 
> All I’ve “complained” about is purely from an operational standpoint. Why you choose to take it personal is beyond me. Not once have I personally attack not called any member here names. The fact that you choose to do so, on a site you’ve been on three and a half years less than I, adds “lack of character” to the “lack of content”. While I’m not doubting the community isn’t solid here, the fact that many threads had to be started by former EL members, threads that should have been started years ago, is an undeniable fact that there’s a different type of snowboarder here than the EL iterations. I think it would be rad to have a new home for EL, and to have a bunch of SBF’s core members follow because I know there are some here with valuable things to share and contribute. I’d rather go to a bar where everyone knows each other than out to the club where people pop in and out but only a handful actually frequents the establishment. To each their own I suppose. You never asked my opinion, but I certainly never asked yours. You don’t have to like me. I don’t go to snowboard forums to talk about feelings, I go to talk about gear and shred. Why don’t you and your black-on-black-on-black kit go back to the bunny hill and pick up more stones to throw? (yep, just stooped to your level) :eat_my_shorts:


now you're nit picking. the gist was the party ended. 

I'm not defending the site, I was just calling you a whiny bitch.

edit* go on and have the last word as I'm done.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SLiM253 said:


> While I’m not doubting the community isn’t solid here, the fact that many threads had to be started by former EL members, threads that should have been started years ago, is an undeniable fact that there’s a different type of snowboarder here than the EL iterations





SLiM253 said:


> I don’t go to snowboard forums to talk about feelings, I go to talk about gear and *shred*.


Yup. Seems so. I don't know EL... but those threads you feel to be a necessity? I don't think that they will fly here. As you mention, different type of ppl here. In my experience, the comunity here is more about the "shred" part (where to shred, how type of terrain n snow shreds differently, shred BC, how to improve their shred, share how their shred was, share sound for shredding, meet n shred) than brand specific gear whoring. I assume that's why there were no "official xy brand" threads, but long time going "xy region" and "share/favourite" threads.

It's summer now, so not much shred going on, but in winter time, I enjoy the pics n trip reports n regional forums going on. 

BTW, if the adds are so unnerving? Get a membership for a handfull coins and they'll be away. I didn't even know that there are adds .


----------



## tp1_kenobi (Jul 28, 2016)

read through all 27 pages. bit ridiculous with that guy dropping 3.0 with no warning. "this is for snowboarding"...fuck that guy. ready for any EL re-incarnation to pop up.

props to SBF for the "temp" housing.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

tp1_kenobi said:


> read through all 27 pages. bit ridiculous with that guy dropping 3.0 with no warning. "this is for snowboarding"...fuck that guy. ready for any EL re-incarnation to pop up.
> 
> props to SBF for the "temp" housing.



ezloungin ? this is for snowboarding is up and running.


----------



## PacEnDubya (Jun 30, 2016)

Hell YES!! Thanks, highme!!


----------



## geta (Jun 29, 2016)

@highme, Tnx for the new place!

I've tried to register, everything worked well and i got this message:
"You have successfully created your account! To begin using this site you will need to activate your account via the email we have just sent to your address." - the thing is i didnt got any mail till now... is there anything you can do about it?


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

should be fixed @geta (there were a few folks not getting the emails it looks like)


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Cool man. I'll be visiting the new EL


----------



## geta (Jun 29, 2016)

highme said:


> should be fixed @geta (there were a few folks not getting the emails it looks like)


 @highme, Tnx for fixing it!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't checked this thread in awhile. Nice work on getting the new lounge up.


----------



## Foxpuppet (9 mo ago)

I was on EL for a while but only due to transferring in from the old BMB days.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Foxpuppet said:


> I was on EL for a while but only due to transferring in from the old BMB days.


Well done, you win the necro cookie for today!


----------



## Foxpuppet (9 mo ago)

robotfood99 said:


> Well done, you win the necro cookie for today!


Thanks Pierre. It's always been a dream of mine. 
haha in all seriousness I did realise it was an old thread but thought it might revive some old connections I had over there and the BMB back in the day.


----------

